# DNP CYCLE, ME & THE WIFE - JOURNAL



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

HEY ALL

SO DECIDED TO GIVE DNP A TRY AND ORDERED SOME DHACKS 250MG CAPS.

ME AND THE WIFE ARE BOTH GONNA GIVE IT A GO.

STARTING AT 250MG A DAY.

NOT SURE IF SHOULD POST SOME PICS UP NOW OR WAIT TIL THE END TO SHOW DIFFERENCE.

ANYWAY WILL KEEP UPDATE DAILY.


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

ANYWAY, A LITTLE ABOUT US.

I HIT THY GYM 5 DAYS A WEEK. NO CARDIO THO TO BE HONEST.

THE WIFE DOESNT TRAIN AT ALL BUT WILL BE STARTING THE INSANITY DVD ROUTINE (6 DAYS A WEEK)

OUR STATS:

ME:

HEIGHT: 5'9

WEIGHT: 13ST 4LBS

BODYFAT: 14.3% (TESTED WITH HANDHELD ELECTRIC THINGY)

TRAINING: WEIGHTS 5 DAYS A WEEK THO HARDLY ANY CARDIO WORK.

CURRENTLY JUST STARTED CYCLE OF TEST400 & TREN 200 (JABBING EACH TWICE A WEEK)

THE WIFE:

HEIGHT: 5'5

WEIGHT: 11ST 6LBS

BODYFAT: 35% (HANDHELD THINGY AGAIN)

TRAINING: NONE BUT HAS TODAY STARTED INSANITY AND WILL BE STICKING TO IT AS WELL AS EATING A LOT HEALTHIER


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

SO WE BOTH TOOK OUT FIRST CAP YESTERDAY.

SHE FELT NOTHING.

ME ON THE OTHER HAND GOT QUITE WARM LAST NIGHT


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

SECOND CAP FOR US TODAY.

THE WIFE BEEN FEELING A BIT WARM TODAY, NOT TOO MUCH THOUGH.

ME: FEELING VERY HOT THIS AFTERNOON, MY BACK AND ARMPITS DRIPPING IN SWEAT! MY P**S IS BRIGHT YELLOW LOL. EATING 2 STEAK PIES EARLIER AND SUDDENLY GOT VERY VERY HOT,

KEEPING WELL HYDRATED.

WEIGHT THE SAME FOR US BOTH TODAY.

THE WIFE BEEN DOWNING ENERGY DRINKS ALL DAY FILLED WITH CAFFENE AND TAURINE


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

WILL DO UPDATE DAILY WITH WEIGH INS ETC ETC. THOUGH I KNOW THE REAL WEIGHT LOSS WILL BE SEEN AFTER DROPPING THE WATER FEW DAYS AFTER CYCLE.

WILL ALSO BE TRACKING BODY MEASUREMENTS.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

repost due to computer being stupid.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

dbox2k6 said:


> SECOND CAP FOR US TODAY.
> 
> THE WIFE BEEN FEELING A BIT WARM TODAY, NOT TOO MUCH THOUGH.
> 
> ...


Thats the guilt kicking in. Why eat **** on DNP? kind of defeats the object dont you think?

Oh and take off the bloody caps locks!


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

HAHA, was testing to see if i got hot from carbs. and i did.

Eating clean now tho.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

I can't hear a word you are saying


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

Mish said:


> I can't hear a word you are saying


haha sorry, will stop shouting now as throat getting sore


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

todays weight.

ME: 13st 3.5Lbs

Wife: 11st 4Lbs

Im feeling Hot ans sweaty at times, not constantly tho thank god!

Thew wife has been the same as me today and her urine has also turned bright yellow LOL


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

dbox2k6 said:


> her urine has also turned bright yellow LOL


Yh mine as like this, didnt matter how much water i drank it was always the same.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i think u should put pics of ur wife up now:rolleye:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Any t3?

My girlfriend is craving to get on dnp, but I'm not sure I could advise a 250mg/day dose, I felt pretty lousy on that dose, and I'm 5 stone heavier than her...

I'm thinking every other day would be better for her,

How's you/her finding energy levels?


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> i think u should put pics of ur wife up now:rolleye:


will see if she will let me once the kids r in bed, she not too confident about her body tho, but im sure i'll manage it lol

f****ng pervs!! LOL


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

Brook877 said:


> Any t3?
> 
> My girlfriend is craving to get on dnp, but I'm not sure I could advise a 250mg/day dose, I felt pretty lousy on that dose, and I'm 5 stone heavier than her...
> 
> ...


to be honest she seems to coping with it a lot better on me, was on the bus earlier and was roasting!!!! would have quite happily stripped there and then!

She been getting warm but says it isnt horrible.

Energy levels are fine at the moment for both of us

I am strugglin to put food away tho :-(


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

@dbox2k6 INSANITY is insane lol "keep your core tight and keep breathing" is Sean T's catchphrase and it's fckuing rock hard to keep on the program, if your wife is going to do it then i bow down before her mate.......

Oh and i'll keep dropping in to see how you's are getting on:bounce:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Who were you 'roasting' on the bus?


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

GShock said:


> @dbox2k6 INSANITY is insane lol "keep your core tight and keep breathing" is Sean T's catchphrase and it's fckuing rock hard to keep on the program, if your wife is going to do it then i bow down before her mate.......
> 
> Oh and i'll keep dropping in to see how you's are getting on:bounce:


I was watching her do it last night, and thought f**k i aint joining in haha!!!


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

latblaster said:


> Who were you 'roasting' on the bus?


well, im also running test and tren so would qute happily to some roasting on the bus. anyone else keep getting convoy c0ck?


----------



## Fiction (Sep 12, 2010)

Would be suprised if she managed to finish insanity after being on DNP for a while, well done if she does though.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

dbox2k6 said:


> I was watching her do it last night, and thought f**k i aint joining in haha!!!


The fit birds in the background are keeping me doing it :innocent:


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

crap,just got asked to go to southampton tomorrow and sail it back with a mate, i've never even been on a boat! apparently gonna take about 5 days too!!! gotta give him asnwer by 10pm


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

decided not to go, a couple of before pics coming shortly


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I am on day 8 not taken my pill today as still hot from the last 7 lol


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

dbox2k6 said:


> crap,just got asked to go to southampton tomorrow and sail it back with a mate, i've never even been on a boat! apparently gonna take about 5 days too!!! gotta give him asnwer by 10pm


Fvck that mate, i couldnt imagine running DNP and being seasick, that would finish you off!


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

jaycue2u said:


> Fvck that mate, i couldnt imagine running DNP and being seasick, that would finish you off!


at least i wouldnt have had to worry about being cold! haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

probably for the best lol


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

yeah my mate rand and was like 'yeah it will be great fun we can just do fishing all the way'

fishing for a week isnt my idea of fun, and there is missing gym, and jabs. fvck it i'd rather be bored at home 

so i've now told him i aint going but advised him to buy a football and call it wilson.


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

a couple of quick pics and a 'cheeky' one she doesnt know about LOL

take some proper pics later if she will let me


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

haha cheeky, as if she doesnt know about it u bastard lol


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

haha!


----------



## Fiction (Sep 12, 2010)

Does your wife normally do the dinner with her **** on show?


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

Fiction said:


> Does your wife normally do the dinner with her **** on show?


Im on test so sorta ask her too LOL, been a bit rampant lately


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

dbox2k6 said:


> a couple of quick pics and a 'cheeky' one she doesnt know about LOL
> 
> take some proper pics later if she will let me


Brave man... Thats all I have to say... :lol:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Pmsl love the last pic! (no *****)

interested in how this goes for the both of u


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

VanillaFace said:


> Pmsl love the last pic! (no *****)
> 
> interested in how this goes for the both of u


well her goals are straight up weight loss and to getin shape for health reasons

my goal is to have abs LOL, never seen my abs allways had a little layer of fat on my belly, everywhere else i am solid.


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

anyone know the correct halflife of dnp crystal? 250mg ?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

36 hours I believe..


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

Today's Weight:

Me: 13st 2Lbs

Wife: 11st 4.5Lbs


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

dbox2k6 said:


> KEEPING WELL HYDRATED.
> 
> WEIGHT THE SAME FOR US BOTH TODAY.
> 
> THE WIFE BEEN DOWNING ENERGY DRINKS ALL DAY FILLED WITH CAFFENE AND TAURINE


for the first week you may even go up a little in weight owing to the water retention.

If the wife if drinking red bull she will loose no weight at all- unless its SUGAR FREE.... drinking normal energy drinks just make you hot, and loose no weight at all..

Better than energy drinks is taking an ECA stack to fight the lethargy, and increase fat loss.

Also, if you are not taking extra T3, your results will not be great either.

you are so hot becuase you're eating to many carbs. Unless you follow a low carb (under 50g/day) diet, you will not lose any weight.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Brook877 said:


> 36 hours I believe..


its anywhere from 14 hours up- there's no human studies.


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

just tried to eat roast dinner, could only manage half of it for now :-(

feeling the heat today in bursts, keeping hydrated though, drinking around a litre an hour.

Can I put a vid up of my bright yellow urine??? nothing graphic in the vid, just urine going into toilet


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Might as well whack a pic of her boobs up while you are there


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> Might as well whack a pic of her boobs up while you are there


haha! I would have no problem with that mate - she saying NO though :-(


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

This is what your urine will look like when running DNP... YELLOW! lol


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> Also, if you are not taking extra T3, your results will not be great either.


Is there a foolproof way of calculating the t3 dose?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Brook877 said:


> Is there a foolproof way of calculating the t3 dose?


you'll always be guessing as there is no way of knowing the half life.

Question is what are you trying to calculate? there is no reason to run more than 2mg-5mg/kg.


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

quick update:

i've been fine today, a little warm but no sweating 

However the wife been hot all day and sweating buckets. Eating very low carbs too. She says at least she knows it working 

She's drinking at least a pint of water an hour.


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

Todays Weigh IN

Me: 13st 0 Lbs

Wife: 11st 2.5Lbs

The wife had sweats bad yesterday, she doing a lot better today tho 

I'm starting to get appetite back slowly, gonna stay clear of carb tho

Going to train legs in the gym soon, wonder if this dnp going to affect my workout. Gonna give 100% regardless!!


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

dbox2k6 said:


> This is what your urine will look like when running DNP... YELLOW! lol


My **** has never been like that even on high doses, are you drinking enough water?


----------



## JuiCed-uK (Feb 7, 2012)

dbox2k6 said:


> SECOND CAP FOR US TODAY.
> 
> THE WIFE BEEN FEELING A BIT WARM TODAY, NOT TOO MUCH THOUGH.
> 
> ...


Steak pies while cutting lol


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

JuiCed-uK said:


> Steak pies while cutting lol


I know I know :-( was a one off honest


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

bumont said:


> My **** has never been like that even on high doses, are you drinking enough water?


yeah mate, drinking minimum a litre an hour, usually more though.


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

Todays Weigh In:

Me: 13st 2Lbs

Wife: 11st 1Lbs


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Can you do a video of your wife wee'ing


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> Can you do a video of your wife wee'ing


haha! get ur wallet out and i make any vid u want LOL.


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

Todays Weight:

ME: 13st 4.5 Lbs

Wife: 11st 1Lbs


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Whats going wrong..water weight?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> Whats going wrong..water weight?


That or the pies


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

That or he forgot to take the dnp before eating the pies


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

Think Im holding water,


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

Todays Weight

me: 13st 0Lbs (fasted for 24hrs)

wife: 11st 0Lbs


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

shes beating u lol


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

she's doing great! im not too bothered about it all to be honest LOl but she is over the moon with her loss so far.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dbox2k6 said:


> she's doing great! im not too bothered about it all to be honest LOl but she is over the moon with her loss so far.


thats good m8, cant beat the feeling tbh


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah was chatting to her earlier about it and he saying that this has given her a kick up the **** regarding losing weight and getting into shape.

She's given up the insanity routine for now as its hard as hell never mind whilst on dnp. She is doing light cardio every day with some light squats and deads (she wants a rock hard booty LOL)

Her goal is to get to nine and half stone. Once she gets to 10stone she's gonna get intense with the training. She is doing excellent with diet no exceeding 1200 calories a day with low carbs. Very proud husband here


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

12.7% bodyfat as of today, really happy about this .


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

Todays Weight:

Wife: 10st 13Lbs (she's very happy about this) 

No weigh in for me today as too busy


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

Todays Weight

WIFE: 10st 11.5Lbs


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

dbox2k6 said:


> Todays Weight
> 
> WIFE: 10st 11.5Lbs


shes doing well! must be sticking to her diet...


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> shes doing well! must be sticking to her diet...


zero junk food


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

Todays Weight:

Wife: 10st 9Lbs

I've stopped the DNP as I have just started a new job with is physically exhausting as it is, LOL. May run again in the spring.

The wife is very happy with the results she is getting so far and will continue to take them. She hasn't cheated on her diet once either


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wifes bodyfat is now 28.6% (was 35.4%)


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Good going mate! Should get some progress pics up if you can! (No perv!)


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

ShaunH101 said:


> Good going mate! Should get some progress pics up if you can! (No perv!)


Just said that to her but she wants to wait another week before any more pics go up.

She not been doing any cardio last few days due to having a bit of the flu. But says shes gonna get intense with training once she is better. Very proud of her


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

todays weight.

10st 7.5Lbs


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

Final weight 10st 6Lbs


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

well she ran dnp for 2 weeks and has decided to have a break from it due to a few things coming up. She wants to have another run in a couple of weeks.


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

great results


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Fair play to her, well done Mrs Dbox2K6!!


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

she dropped any more weight since finishing mate?


----------

